# Karpfenangeln im Opfinger Baggersee bei Freiburg



## Manni1980 (14. September 2005)

Hi zusammen,

leider finde ich im Internet nicht viel über den oben erwähnten See, was das Karpfenangeln angeht.

Hat es jemand von euch schonmal dort versucht?

Sind dort längere Sitzungen, wie z.B. ein ganzes Wochenende mit Schirm oder Zelt erlaubt?

Hätte vielleicht jemand der von dort kommt lust mit mir mal eine Wochenend- oder Tagesession am See zu machen um mir das Gewässer ein bischen zu zeigen und Erfahrungen auszutauschen?

PS: Bin auf der Suche nach neuen Gewässern die max. 2 Stunden von Lörrach entfernt sind und an denen Karpfenangeln (mit Nachtangeln, Zelt o. Schirm, Boilies, Füttern) erlaubt ist, wenn mir jemand intressante Tips hat nur raus damit!

Vielen Dank im vorraus!


----------



## carper_83 (14. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Opfinger Baggersee bei Freiburg*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## jogi74 (17. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Opfinger Baggersee bei Freiburg*

hallo, ich möchte auch mit nem kumpel, vom 30.9.-4.10 zum angeln!
umkreis 400 kilometer von stuttgart,, auch mit zelt,
und auf karpfen, vielleicht könnten wir uns ja treffen falls wir ein geeignetes gewässer finden !?

gruss jogi


----------



## pfantomas (17. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Opfinger Baggersee bei Freiburg*

Da muß ich Carper 83 recht geben.
Sowas zu finden ist wirklich sensatiuonell und da sprech ich leider aus derzeitiger Erfahrung. 4 Leute, die irgendwo im Umkreis 3 Nächte auf Karpfen angeln wollen.
Unmöglich !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Schöne Gewässer gibt es genug, aber anscheinend sind Gastangler der letzte Abschaum der Menschheit. Alles was für Mitglieder erlaubt ist, ist auf den Gastkarten ausdrücklich verboten.
Das fängt an, daß Gastangler 1 Std nach Sonnenuntergang einpacken müssen, Mitglieder angeln durch.
Für Gastangler ist nur eine Teilstrecke für´s fischen freigegeben, natürlich nicht die Beste.
Alles paddelt mit Booten herum, Gastangler dürfen nicht.
Futterbegrenzung für Gastangler: 1kg / Tag
Bivvy aufbauen für Gastangler verboten, die Mitglieder feiern unterm Partyzelt.

Als Gastangler hat man nur die Möglichkeit ins Ausland zu fahren, absichtlich die Regeln zu brechen oder gleich zu Hause bleiben.

Ich bin jetzt 3 Monate dabei, für mich und die Jungs was zu finden. Gestern hab ich mir einen See angeschaut. Super Homepage, alles nur vom feinsten und was steht auf der Gastkarte: Nachtangeln für Gäste verboten, angeln nur in einem Gewässerabschnitt.
Wochenkarte 35€ = Jahresbeitrag für Mitglieder und dann diese blödsinnige Einschränkung.
"Wir haben mit Zigeunern schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht" war die Antwort auf meine Nachfrage.
Ich hab gemacht, daß ich fort komm, sonst hät ich 3 Tage sonstwo verbracht.
Fakt ist, nächsten Samstag sollte es losgehen und wahrscheinlich sitzten wir an unserem Vereinswasser und kriegen wieder Ärger mit dem Förster wegen "campieren im Landschaftsschutzgebiet"

Mir ist zum :v :v :v :v :v 

Es lebe Deutschland mit seiner Vereinsmeierei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so long, Gruß Thomas (Frustie) |wavey:


----------



## jogi74 (18. September 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Opfinger Baggersee bei Freiburg*

da haste voll ins schwarze getroffen!!!! 
könnt es nicht besser ausdrücken!!!! :v :v :v 

falls du was gefunden hast, kannste ja bescheidgeben,,

griasle jogi  #h


----------



## Carpfisher92 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Opfinger Baggersee bei Freiburg*

Hallo 
ich hab mich letztens auch informiert übers Karpfenangeln im Opfinger Baggersee bei Freiburg. Hab mich dort mit nem Mitglied unterhalten übers Nachtangeln. Er hat gesagt es ist möglich da dort eh nich kontrolliert wird und der Verein duldet es, also kein Problem!
Bis jetzt wurde auch  schon viel besser gefangen, da dort seit 1 Jahr nicht mehr gebaggert wird.Werden demnächst auch mal übers Wochenende dahin gehen.

gruß Thomas


----------



## Gerald 72 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Opfinger Baggersee bei Freiburg*

hallo zusammen
ich wollte diesen sommer vielleicht mal fürn paar tage am opfinger see
mit nen paar freunden angeln und zelten.
hab mich auch schon ziemlich viel drüber informiert aber wollte nochma fragen, ob da wirklich nicht mehr gebaggert wird und des gestattet wäre da auch ma en paar tage zu zelten

wäre schon wenn  mir nochma jemand bescheid sagen würde


----------

